# Crickets and Hoppers



## MikalaSara (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi
Can anyone give me advice on keeping my live food.

I have a small viv where I keep my crickets - where they are fed and watered and have places to hide. They're thriving.

However, my beardie has now gone off crickets so we are trying him on hoppers - can I keep the hoppers in with the crickets or do they need to be kept separate?

Thanks,
Mikala.


----------

